# July Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Abbydabbydo*









*AbbysMom - Abby*









*Angel Kody - Jester*









*Carsonsdaddy - Carson*









*Clairs Friend - Erin*









*DanielleH - Shyla*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Darkhorse - CJ & Gage*









*Dino - Dino*









*dlw1967 - Katie Lu*









*EllasMom - Ella*









*Faiths mommy - Faith*









*gmlandrum - Tawny*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*GoldenBlu - Blu*









*GoldenFrost - Larz*









*goldenhovawart*









*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*









*goldenluver - Shianna*









*goldenluvX2 - Casey*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Goldenstaples - Phoebe & Chandler*









*goldlover - callie*









*GoldRocksMom - Tater & Tucker*









*GriffynsMom*









*Heidi36oh - Jack*









*hgatesy - Parker*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*HUDSON - Hudson & Asha*









*ILoveMyGolden - Bailey*









*Janice - One Kopper Boyd*









*Jazzys Mom - Mason*









*Jenni - Jason*









*jessme7 - Maya & Marley*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Jo Ellen*









*Joe - Kia*









*john woodworth - Buddy*









*JoshMadi - Madison*









*justmejanis - Sampson & Murphy*









*Kai*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*kerribears golden kids*









*Leecaouette - Riley*









*lovestofly - Putz*









*Maggies mom - Maggie & Beamer*









*Mandyjac - Maya*









*margarite martin - Lacey*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*marshab1 - Tinkerbell*









*MattyP - Morrison*









*mybuddy - Buddy*









*NancyLu - Summer Lynn*









*Pilotsmom - Gracie*









*potatolover - Genki*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Rachels & Mom - Rachel*









*Roscos Mom - Rosco*









*routedriver*









*So Cal Kat - Sierra Obie*









*Spoonerpaws - Spooner*









*Tanyansgold - Tanyan*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tessas Mom - Tessa*









*wilki5 - Maisie & Benji*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow...this is going to be a hard one.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

far too many brilliant pics


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow---really, really hard to choose. GRF should keep all of the photo's on hand and sell them as requested as stock photo's to help support the forum~~~I'll sign any waiver.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Wow---really, really hard to choose. GRF should keep all of the photo's on hand and sell them as requested as stock photo's to help support the forum~~~I'll sign any waiver.


I've discussed the idea of a big photo book....coffee table style book with all our great pictures.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I've discussed the idea of a big photo book....coffee table style book with all our great pictures.


YIKES - old CG members will remember one of these but hey, I'm willing to try again!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I voted for Joe's Kia....that is an excellent pic!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No kidding, something about those dock dogs


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is going to be impossible to choose!


----------

